# Todays pic of Phrag les Varines.



## quaker (Oct 16, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just keeps getting better and bigger.
Using the continual irrigation has worked wonders for my Phrags. At the moment I have nine in spike or bloom.

Hope you like.

Ed


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2011)

I do!

Interesting that the yellow seems to fade to white, and the magenta looks cleaner as the flower ages.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 17, 2011)

Interesting color fade as Dot has pointed out. What are the parents?


----------



## quaker (Oct 17, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Interesting color fade as Dot has pointed out. What are the parents?



Sargentianum x kovachii. Very large 5.5" flowers.

Thanks for asking,

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking good. Can you post some photos of your irrigation set up please.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 17, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## quaker (Oct 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Looking good. Can you post some photos of your irrigation set up please.



Will do

Ed


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 18, 2011)

I like those colors!!! Jean


----------



## quaker (Oct 18, 2011)

*View of irrigation.*



quaker said:


> Will do
> 
> Ed







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I can't place more than one pic at a time for some reason. This pic shows the input of water which passes thru the black connection and holds the pressure at one bar. Our water is very soft with a ph of 6.8 which I consider very acceptable.Please look at next pic.


----------



## quaker (Oct 18, 2011)

quaker said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I can't place more than one pic at a time for some reason. This pic shows the input of water which passes thru the black connection and holds the pressure at one bar. Our water is very soft with a ph of 6.8 which I consider very acceptable.Please look at next pic.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just a pic of the drip system showing the water which id dripping at around 120 per minute.


----------



## quaker (Oct 18, 2011)

quaker said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Just a pic of the drip system showing the water which id dripping at around 120 per minute.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us
The water is not circulated but the compost is being kept moist by perfectly clean water. The surplus water just runs thru' the pot and onto the flagged base of the greenhouse with the added advantage of keeping the humidity at a very good level.

Thanks for looking. 

Ed


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2011)

Interesting system. How many plants does this service?


----------



## quaker (Oct 19, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting system. How many plants does this service?



Hi Slipperfan. The system at the moment is running 23 plants. Twenty of them are Phrags and I'm trying three on Paphs. There is a remarkable difference in the Paphs ( lowii, roboelini and insigne var.. sanderae ) all of which are showing more erect leaves.stiffer leaves and better growth. Don't know if this will last but all is well.............upto now!!!!

Ed


----------



## AnnCha (Oct 19, 2011)

I want this plant ;-)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, quaker -- it looks like a winner of a system!


----------



## Justin (Oct 19, 2011)

nice growing!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a really interesting system you've got there. Lovely phrag too.


----------



## odin (Oct 22, 2011)

Wonderfull plant and nice wathering system


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice flower and interesting watering system...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing that a simple system like that works so well. Having soft water is good to but, what about filtration (like R.O.) to remove minerals and chemicals, etc?


----------



## quaker (Oct 27, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Amazing that a simple system like that works so well. Having soft water is good to but, what about filtration (like R.O.) to remove minerals and chemicals, etc?



I do not want to remove all the elements in the tap water because, in my opinion, most of these are essential to the plants RO water is totally deficient of all elements and additives have to be added to it to make this type of water suitable for cultivation just as the same has to happen to breed some of the more exotic tropical fish.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2011)

No concerns for chlorine?


----------



## quaker (Oct 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> No concerns for chlorine?



No concerns as yet Eric but will let you know if anything happens. At the moment on this system I have flowering or in spike 2 Phrag Grande, 3 Olaf Gruss, 2 les varines, 1 longifolium, 2 sedenii and 1 longifolium x popowii so I really hope that chlorine will have no effect.

Thanks for the enquiries

Ed


----------

